# Brasero not seeing external usb drive in FreeBSD 11.3



## dalpets (Nov 1, 2019)

I see a few posts online up to as late as 2014 about this.
Brasero doesn't see my external usb drive either but I'd be surprised if it is still not working since then.   
Do I need to mount the drive? This drive coexists on my system with an usb backup drive.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2019)

It's a CD/DVD burner, why would it need to detect an external HDD?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 1, 2019)

dalpets said:


> I see a few posts online up to as late as 2014 about this.
> Brasero doesn't see my external usb drive either but I'd be surprised if it is still not working since then.
> Do I need to mount the drive? This drive coexists on my system with an usb backup drive.
> Thanks for any help.



If you want to add files from your usb device then i think you need to go the path where you have mounted your usb device.

If you dont know where your usb device is mounted then use the df command.


----------



## dalpets (Nov 2, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It's a CD/DVD burner, why would it need to detect an external HDD?


Well the much maligned Windows system can detect a blank disk in this very same external drive & automatically open burner software ready to select a path for burning an iso file.


----------



## dalpets (Nov 2, 2019)

Alexander88207 said:


> If you want to add files from your usb device then i think you need to go the path where you have mounted your usb device.
> 
> If you dont know where your usb device is mounted then use the df command.


The below df cmd says the drive is already mounted & Brasero records the iso file I want to write but it can't see a a disk to write it to?  Help please.
`df
Filesystem                                      512-blocks      Used      Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2                                     1885047176  25439456 1708803952     1%    /
devfs                                                    2         2          0   100%    /dev
procfs                                                   8         8          0   100%    /proc
/dev/gptid/2f1fb21a-e6a2-11e9-99ba-00d8615800d0  605494576 169806008  387249008    30%    /media/disk`
/home/Brenton/Screenshot from 2019-11-02 22-47-08.png


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 2, 2019)

dalpets said:


> Brasero doesn't see my external usb drive ...


I assume you are refering by usb drive to the external USB CD/DVD burner. It might lead to misunderstanding not to refer to it directly, as seen at the above responses.

To gain access to the USB CD/DVD burner you need to permit read, write to the device. Check the device information by running as root
`camcontrol devlist`
See which device information is displayed,ex:
`.................. (pass1,cd0)`

Change accordingly to obtained device information, edit:
/etc/devfs.conf

```
link    cd0    cdrom
link    cd0    dvd
perm    cd0    0660
perm    pass1   0660
perm    xpt0    0666
```

/dev/cd0 has owner|group root|operator. Add the user to the operator group.
`pw groupmod operator -m dalpets`
Reboot system:
`shutdown -r now`


----------



## dalpets (Nov 2, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> I assume you are refering by usb drive to the external USB CD/DVD burner. It might lead to misunderstanding not to refer to it directly, as seen at the above responses.
> 
> To gain access to the USB CD/DVD burner you need to permit read, write to the device. Check the device information by running as root
> `camcontrol devlist`
> ...



This is the output from camcontrol. Sorry, I was expecting to see something like your example but it looks alien in that respect so I need some more help to proceed.
Thank you for your continued help. The last Slimtype entry below represents my external cd/dvd burner.

`root@FreeBSD11:/home/Brenton # camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD10EFRX-68FYTN0 82.00A82>    at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001>   at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (ses0,pass1)
<Slimtype eSAU208   4 NL01>        at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,cd0)
root@FreeBSD11:/home/Brenton # ee /etc/devfs`


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 2, 2019)

dalpets said:


> I was expecting to see something like your example


In the example in my last posting I omitted the device type naming,scbus, target, lun from the camcontrol command output and wrote only what is important.



dalpets said:


> <Slimtype eSAU208 4 NL01> at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,cd0)


As root:
`ee /etc/devfs.conf`
(uncomment the link lines with cdrom and dvd)

```
link    cd0    cdrom
link    cd0    dvd
perm    cd0    0660
perm    pass0   0660
perm    pass1   0660
perm    pass2   0660
perm    pass3   0660
perm    xpt0    0666
```
In my previouse example of /etc/devfs.conf I haven't taken in consideration if other USB devices are plugged in, the pass number would change eventually and the burnern would have permission problems. To prevent that a series of pass entries have been added.

Save file (Esc, 2x Enter), as root execute`pw groupmod operator -m dalpets` (replace dalpets with the actual users name), execute `shutdown -r now`. The disc to write in Brasero should be availaible now.



dalpets said:


> Thank you for your continued help.


My pleasure.


----------



## dalpets (Nov 3, 2019)

Well, we are getting somewhere, but not quite there yet.
The system now sees the burner, it creates an image checksum & indicates it is 'starting to record' but it goes no further.
I get the following error message.



Sorry to be a nuisance but just a little more help please. I can't believe how many hoops that have to be jumped through to get this working.


----------



## tingo (Nov 3, 2019)

that error message indicates that there is something (a filesystem) on /dev/gptid2f1fb21a-e6a2-11e9-99ba-00d8615800d0, which is (trying to be) mounted on /media/disk. A "blank" (unused) CD or DVD recordable disk media should not have a filesystem on it - it gets that after you succeed in writing to it.
Please check carefully that you are using the correct device; if you you could overwrite something you want to keep.


----------



## dalpets (Nov 3, 2019)

The burner will not burn a disc & will not boot an iso made on a  windows machine?
Any thoughts bow I might fix this?
Thank You.


```
root@FreeBSD11:/home/Brenton # fsck
** /dev/ada0p2 (NO WRITE)

USE JOURNAL? no

** Skipping journal, falling through to full fsck

SETTING DIRTY FLAG IN READ_ONLY MODE

UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY
** Last Mounted on /
** Root file system
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
INCORRECT BLOCK COUNT I=88685111 (48 should be 16)
CORRECT? no

** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
UNREF FILE I=87816917  OWNER=Brenton MODE=100644
SIZE=9340 MTIME=Nov  4 02:37 2019
CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=87816992  OWNER=Brenton MODE=100644
SIZE=9340 MTIME=Nov  4 02:34 2019
CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=88686023  OWNER=Brenton MODE=100600
SIZE=2 MTIME=Nov  4 02:37 2019
CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=88686025  OWNER=Brenton MODE=100600
SIZE=2 MTIME=Nov  4 02:37 2019
CLEAR? no

UNREF FILE I=88766833  OWNER=Brenton MODE=100640
SIZE=0 MTIME=Nov  4 02:37 2019
CLEAR? no

** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
FREE BLK COUNT(S) WRONG IN SUPERBLK
SALVAGE? no

SUMMARY INFORMATION BAD
SALVAGE? no

BLK(S) MISSING IN BIT MAPS
SALVAGE? no

443244 files, 3179943 used, 232450949 free (53821 frags, 29049641 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
```


----------



## tingo (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmm, maybe it is something I or you don't understand here. ada0p2 is a partition on a hard drive. An ISO image is a file which the file(1) command can identify, like this

```
tingo@kg-core2$ file ~/dl/bsd/fbsd/10.0/FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
/home/tingo/dl/bsd/fbsd/10.0/FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'FREEBSD_INSTALL' (bootable)
```
And where (which device name) is your CD / DVD burner in all this? It is supposed to be /dev/cd0 or something like it.
You are trying to burn from an ISO image (a file) to media (a recordable CD or DVD) in your CD /DVD burner right?

(for completeness: an ISO image covers a whole device, partition table and all, it can NOT be written to a partition on a device with a result that works)


----------



## scdbackup (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi,

i propose to inspect the problem by burn backends, rather than a GUI burner
or system management commands. I am developer of xorriso and could help with
interpreting its behavior.

E.g. list the recognizable and accessible drives by

```
xorriso -devices
```
If you do not get reported anything like:

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0  -dev '/dev/cd0' rwrwr- :  'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S223B' 
1  -dev '/dev/cd1' rwrwr- :  'TSSTcorp' 'DVD-ROM SH-D162C' 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
then try again with outmost user privileges and/or inspect the permissions
of /dev/cd*.
(The READMEs of cdrskin and xorriso say:
 "On FreeBSD, device permissions are to be set in /etc/devfs.rules."
 Well, that was with FreeBSD 8 ...)

If you get your drive listed, then inspect its medium status:

```
xorriso -outdev /dev/cd0 -toc
```
With a blank DVD+R it should look like this by xorriso-1.5.2:

```
Drive current: -outdev '/dev/cd0'
Media current: DVD+R
Media status : is blank
Media summary: 0 sessions, 0 data blocks, 0 data, 4483m free
Drive current: -outdev '/dev/cd0'
Drive access : exclusive:unrestricted
Drive type   : vendor 'TSSTcorp' product 'CDDVDW SH-S223B' revision 'SB02'
Drive id     : 'Q9146GBSA0823200'
Media current: DVD+R
Media product: MCC/004/48 , Mitsubishi Chemical Corporation
Media status : is blank
Media blocks : 0 readable , 2295104 writable , 2295104 overall
Media summary: 0 sessions, 0 data blocks, 0 data, 4483m free
```

To burn the ISO image onto that DVD+R:

```
xorriso -as cdrecord -v -eject dev=/dev/cd0 ~/dl/bsd/fbsd/10.0/FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
```
In case of CD-RW or unformatted DVD-RW, you may add option "blank=as_needed"
in order to get a blank run before the burn run if xorriso deems it necessary.

Have a nice day 

Thomas


----------



## dalpets (Nov 4, 2019)

tingo said:


> Hmm, maybe it is something I or you don't understand here. ada0p2 is a partition on a hard drive. An ISO image is a file which the file(1) command can identify, like this
> 
> ```
> tingo@kg-core2$ file ~/dl/bsd/fbsd/10.0/FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
> ...


.I am a relative newcomer to all of this, so some detail may not make sense unless  elucidation is given on the "howto". Thank you for that.
The images below may clarify the situation. I don't know how dev/ada0p2 was assigned to the burner. Has the system confused this with my usb external backup hard drive?
Please note that dev/cdo does not currently exist. How do I do that?
Is the output of fsck (11 above) correctable?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 4, 2019)

dalpets said:


> root@FreeBSD11:/home/Brenton # fsck


Don't execute arbitrary commands you don't know if they are needed to be used or not. First put a diagnosis of the problem, then take action.



dalpets said:


> .... it creates an image checksum & indicates it is 'starting to record' but it goes no further.
> I get the following error message.


Do you mean the burning (recording) process interrupts and the error message pops up, or does the error message appear from another action taken?  Btw, are we talking here about burning DVD's or CD's?



dalpets said:


> The burner will not burn a disc & *will not boot an iso made on a windows machine?*


What do you mean by "the burner ... will not boot an iso made on a windows machine"? What did you expect from Brasero to do with the windows made iso?


----------



## dalpets (Nov 4, 2019)

scdbackup said:


> Hi,
> 
> i propose to inspect the problem by burn backends, rather than a GUI burner
> or system management commands. I am developer of xorriso and could help with
> ...





*See thread 14 for probable cause. Waiting for fix.*
Thank You for your help.


----------



## dalpets (Nov 4, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Don't execute arbitrary commands you don't know if they are needed to be used or not. First put a diagnosis of the problem, then take action.
> OK.


Do you mean the burning (recording) process interrupts and the error message pops up, or does the error message appear from another action taken?  Btw, are we talking here about burning DVD's or CD's?
I have to stop the ad infinitum non stop process which says 'burning started'. On stopping there is no message.I 
Mainly DVD's


> What do you mean by "the burner ... will not boot an iso made on a windows machine"? What did you expect from Brasero to do with the windows made iso?


I assumed, without thinking, that ISO's by nature were not platform dependent. I understand better now!


----------



## scdbackup (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi,

so no /dev/cd0 can be found when you run xorriso. One of the screenshots
(from Brasero ?) confirms this by calling "cdrom" broken because "cd0"
not existing.



> The burner will not burn a disc & will not boot an iso made on a windows machine?
> [...]
> i assumed, without thinking, that ISO's by nature were not platform dependant.


All image types are platform neutral, as far as burning them to CD or
DVD is concerned. The problem is not in the ISO which you try to burn,
but in Brasero's relation to the burner drive.

As it looks now, Brasero cannot use your burner drive because FreeBSD
does not expose it as /dev/cd0. At least not all the time.
A link /dev/cdrom seems to exists. But its link target /dev/cd0 does not.
So your system, like Brasero and xorriso, expects the burner to show up
as /dev/cd0. The fact that Brasero starts working, gives the impression
that /dev/cd0 existed at some time and then vanished.

A LiteOn eSAU208 DVD drive is detected in post #7:


> ```
> root@FreeBSD11:/home/Brenton # camcontrol devlist
> ...
> <Slimtype eSAU208 4 NL01> at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,cd0)
> ```


So what happened to this "cd0" ?
Is it still reported when others say that there is no /dev/cd0 ?

Urm. Is it perhaps to be plugged into a USB 3 port for sufficient
power supply ?

https://www.cnet.com/products/liteon-esau208-dvdrw-r-dl-dvd-ram-drive-hi-speed-usb-series/
says "POWER DEVICE Type none" but also "USB 2.0".
There are several incidents reported for the Linux kernel which interjects
Key=B "Command aborted" when people use USB boxes without own power supply.
The best remedy is to connect to a USB port with more stable voltage.

Maybe one of the experienced FreeBSD users here can give you hints where
to look in the system logs for recognition messages and error messages
about that device.

Have a nice day 

Thomas


----------



## dalpets (Nov 5, 2019)

In thread 18 above scdbackup suggests there may be a power supply issue with Brasero.
He also suggests 'Maybe one of the experienced FreeBSD users here can give you hints where
to look in the system logs for recognition messages and error messages
about that device.'
Can anyone help in this respect?
Thank You.


----------



## scdbackup (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi,

so the drive has indeed no separate power supply cable but pulls current
only from the USB interface ?
Does the computer have other USB sockets which you could try ?

Is the "maligned Windows system", for which it works, running on the same
computer hardware ?

I cannot find anything about inspecting system logs in
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/
So i ask Google and find the advise to read file
  /var/log/messages

Have a nice day 

Thomas


----------



## dalpets (Nov 6, 2019)

scdbackup said:


> Hi,
> so the drive has indeed no separate power supply cable but pulls current
> only from the USB interface ?
> Does the computer have other USB sockets which you could try ?
> ...


Yes, a couple of usb3, but I am loathe to do so because moving them around can affect booting.
No, not the same hardware
I'll have a look. Thanks.
BTW: I have come across & installed a burner software (TKDVD 4.0.9) that looks like it might have promise, given that it sees my burner as cd0. l will be making that the subject of a post shortly, since Brasero has been a dead loss for me.


----------



## scdbackup (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi,



> TKDVD 4.0.9


Ahum ... https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/tkdvd ...
"TkDVD is a GUI to dvd+rw-tools and cdrecord."

Well, looking at
https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/brasero
i see that the plugin for my libburn is commented out. So it probably
burns by
  lib/brasero3/plugins/libbrasero-cdrecord.so
  lib/brasero3/plugins/libbrasero-growisofs.so

growisofs is the burn program of package dvd+rw-tools.
So i expect not much difference of tkdvd to Brasero.

While tkdvd can see /dev/cd0, can xorriso see it too ?

Have a nice day 

Thomas


----------

